# RR: 175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Szell (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










3.	Jansons (cond.), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










4.	Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)










5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










6.	Muti (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1979)










7.	Markevitch (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)










8.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










9.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










10.	Jurowski (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(2011)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
2.	Szell (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
3.	Jansons (cond.), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
4.	Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
6.	Muti (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1979)
7.	Markevitch (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)
8.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
9.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
10.	Jurowski (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(2011)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

